# Heard back from my instructor.



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

If that's how she acts because you didn't buy her horse, I really think it's for the best. Sounds like it's as good a time as any to move on. Maybe the next barn will have an even better instructor. You don't need one who acts like that.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I know, but I hate that she feels like it was a sign of disrespect.. because it wasn't, the only reason I held off on telling her for so long was because I was scared about what she would say. She told my dad that she'd be able to find another person to sell Major to but she's not at all pleased.

There's a couple barns a little bit closer, but I don't know about prices for the English barn. The Western barn was just built last year and is really nice, but only does Western lessons.. plus it's only $15 more per month than Laura's. I think that if we went there, we'd save money on gas and we could just pay another instructor to come up and teach me once a week.

Then we have another English/Western barn, I don't know what it looks like but the owner is pretty popular in our local horse scene. My instructor has always painted her out to be nasty, but I've never gotten that vibe from her. She definitely is quick to correct but as long as you listen to her advice, she seems very nice.

I don't want to leave my friends at the barn, as I've made a few.. but if it comes between that and getting Indie, then I won't hesitate to move. I also am prepared to break down on Tuesday because Laura gets really nasty and I take a lot of things personally.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

She sounds like she's acting like a child. There is no reason to feel bad about not buying her horse. From what you have told it sounds like you would be better off with a horse other than Major. And he seems to have some health issues popping up if I remember right?

Honestly you are acting more like an adult than her. And I wouldn't take what she says about the other instructor as any sort of truth. Go look at the other barns. Even if they cost a slight bit more, time is money. If it saves travel time, that saves gas and you waste less time. 

Don't let her get to you, she sounds awfully selfish. You will make new friends, you're young, you have plenty of time to make more friends.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I still don't think his leg is 100%. I was observing Indie's movement yesterday and I like it so much better than Major's.. I just like her more and as my dad said, he doesn't want to spend so much money on something I don't want. 

I think it's only about ten minutes away, which means I could probably bike there in half an hour to an hour if needed. I also have a friend who lives relatively close to it, so I could probably convince her to come keep my company. I did meet the owners of the place for a brief minute at a clinic and they seemed really nice.

I know the other instructor traveled up to another barn to teach another girl, who was a top junior rider in the Maritimes, so her rate might be a little higher.. but if that's what I need to do, then I will. I don't want this situation with my current instructor to ruin my dream of getting Indie when I've already put so much thought into it and everyone, minus her, is onboard.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

She's mad because you chose a different horse rather than the one she has for sale? 

Go see the new potential barns, and don't look back.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Basically, she says she feels disrespected that we didn't consult her.. even though we've tried calling various times and when I tried talking to her about it at the barn, she was too busy teaching another lesson. So when my dad finally got a hold of her today, she pretty much went on a "calm" riot.

My dad said that it's up to my mom and myself to decide where we're going to keep her, as he just wants to help pay for costs since he's not as horse savvy. He says we can still get her, but he feels a bit bad for not getting a hold of Laura sooner. I think that the new barn I'm looking into could be a really great change. It has a bigger indoor arena (equipped with a heated viewing room), access to trails and it even has a roundpen and outdoor ring (100x120). I don't think it'd have jumps set up, but I could always try out dressage maybe and just buy cavalettis.  I could even get dropped off there after school.

I know that if she says we can board her at the barn, then I'm really going to have to think about it.. even though my parents have the final say on where Indie stays.

I finally understand why people have changed barns and quit lessons there though. I know that her methods of throwing rocks and chasing after me and Major with a lunge whip "helps".. but she's always on edge it seems.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would move. She has been looking out for her best interests since day one.

Plus the new barn sounds like it might work out better.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I think so too, if it had an English instructor, it'd be perfect.. but I don't think bringing another instructor over once a week would be an issue. Plus, if I did have any problems.. I think the barn owners would help me out anyways.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I think going to a new barn would be a great opportunity. 
Get a fresh start, at a fresh barn, and another instructor. Its not a bad thing to move on and expand your horizons so to speak. to me it sounds like the bad is outweighing the good at your current barn. so i would switch but thats jmho


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree. Apparently Laura called my mom at work twice and left messages so my mom is calling her when she gets home.. she doesn't understand why Laura is so upset either, especially if she's already had two other people interested in Major lately.

I know that Laura would be really mad if I went with the instructor that I'm thinking of, but it would've been her choice to not allow me to board Indie there. She's been my instructor for seven and a half years, I would've thought she'd be thrilled for me because she knows how long I've wanted a horse of my own.

ETA: Another thing is that, I know that instructors like to be there to help you find a "perfect" match.. but I feel like only you is able to determine that. When it came down to it, she didn't know what I wanted in a horse.. but I did. I also know when I click with a horse, and seeing as how I wasn't too excited about getting to buy Major and seeing how excited I am about Indie.. I know that she's the better choice.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Theres just some people out there like that.

my old trainer (way back when like 10 yrs ago) was like a surrogate mother to me....but when we decided to move our horses back to the farm, she went nuts, made hate calls, started rumors about us. all because we wanted our 2 we had there back at the farm. theres just some people that are all about themselves. they dont get that you may want something different for yourself and your horse. 

best thing to do is just move on from them.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I think so too, from what my mom said, we're going to talk to her tomorrow and decide from there. I'm going to e-mail Amanda just to let her know what's going on and that I'll get back to her tomorrow night. I admit that I'm nervous as heck though for tomorrow, but I'm preparing myself.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Dont let it all get to you. just remind yourself. your doing what is best for you and your horse. if shes ****ed just because you didnt buy HER horse, is that really a healthy relationship? 

just keep an open mind, and make sure that your decision will benefit you, and not just everybody else. if staying at that barn is gonna create problems then move.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm going to try not to, I know that no matter what she says, I won't be willing to just give up on Indie. If she says we can board her there, but she's still mad.. then we'll likely switch over. I don't want her treating my horse any differently than she would've been treating Major, just because she's mad at my family.

I'll try to! I think moving there would benefit my whole family, so I think it's going to be a very viable option. Getting Indie could just as easily be my "fresh start" in the sport, as I'd be getting a whole new instructor, a new horse and a whole new barn.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Wait, what? She throws stone at the horse while you are being lunged? 


Jore, you have to remember that you are the customer here. You are paying her for her services. It's not your fault that you could not get hold of her. Were you supposed to miss out on a horse you really like while you wait for her to get back to you? I don't think so. 

Move on to another barn. Horses are supposed to be fun, you don't need all this human stress.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Jore said:


> I finally understand why people have changed barns and quit lessons there though. I know that her methods of throwing rocks and chasing after me and Major with a lunge whip "helps".. but she's always on edge it seems.


Who does that? You need to leave that place now. NO ONE should EVER throw rocks at their students for ANY reason. Sounds like she has some major mental health issues going on.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Not exactly.. but if Major isn't listening to my leg, and takes more than ten seconds to pick up a gait.. then she'll either chase after us with rocks or grab her lunge whip and come after us. I like her teaching for the most part, but she's really "aggressive" in her ways of teaching. 

That's how I'm trying to view it. As far as I see, it's her who is going to be missing out on an extra $400 or so dollars per month.. and it'll mean one less dedicated student. I definitely didn't want to miss out on her, which was why I didn't want to wait so long to tell Amanda that we would like to buy her once we have everything verified. 

I'm hoping that Amanda would still be able to bring her up to this barn instead.. as she kindly offered to bring Indie up for us. After looking into the other barn through their website, I actually want to switch over. I think that, no matter what Laura says, I'm going to ask mom if we can switch if the other instructor would be willing to come up and teach a lesson once a week for the price of the lesson and gas money.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

wetrain17 said:


> Who does that? You need to leave that place now. NO ONE should EVER throw rocks at their students for ANY reason. Sounds like she has some major mental health issues going on.


She's also thrown a coffee at a horse that one of her eight year old students was riding, in frustration. She knows her stuff but she really needs to work on how she treats people, that's what my mom often says.

After hearing the replies and everything, I'm starting to think that it'd be a big improvement to switch. For $15 more, I think this new barn will be plenty worth it.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Basically if everyone here is telling you to leave, I would take the advise. Throwing rocks or coming after you with a lunge whip is not normal behavior. There are other ways to go about it to get successful results.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Jore said:


> She's also thrown a coffee at a horse that one of her eight year old students was riding, in frustration.


I hope the girl's parents ripped her a new one.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm _really_ leaning towards that, and I'm going to discuss it with my mom. I've made up a big list of pros and cons between moving to the barn instead of staying if my instructor were to allow it.

Pros:
- more facilities
- closer (able to go after school on the bus = more time at the barn during the week; a lot easier on gas)
- new instructor (who is much more knowledgeable and is less hot-headed)
- barn owners are very nice

Cons:
- will cost more to get an instructor over there

So, I think it's safe to say that the pros outweight the benefits.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

wetrain17 said:


> I hope the girl's parents ripped her a new one.


The girl's mom quit the leases on the two horses and immediately stopped taking lessons.. and from what I heard, she did rip her a new one. I've also had a friend quit as well after being treated badly.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think moving barns is the best option-a new start for all. Throwing rocks, coffee, whipping a horse being lunged while ridden-not the best way to get things done. I don't think the owner of your new horse will have a problem at bringing her to a different barn, as the destination isn't that much difference mileage wise. Also I see no reason for you to go to the barn early just to get chewed out-I think you should have a parent w/you, & they need to back you up-they are paying for the new horse-they pay for the lessons, board, etc & the final decision is actually theirs, so you don't need to bear the brunt of her anger.I, too would be worried about how your mare was treated at that barn if you didn't move! Good luck & hope it all goes well on getting your new horse settled at her new home.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> I think moving barns is the best option-a new start for all. Throwing rocks, coffee, whipping a horse being lunged while ridden-not the best way to get things done. I don't think the owner of your new horse will have a problem at bringing her to a different barn, as the destination isn't that much difference mileage wise. Also I see no reason for you to go to the barn early just to get chewed out-I think you should have a parent w/you, & they need to back you up-they are paying for the new horse-they pay for the lessons, board, etc & the final decision is actually theirs, so you don't need to bear the brunt of her anger.I, too would be worried about how your mare was treated at that barn if you didn't move! Good luck & hope it all goes well on getting your new horse settled at her new home.


She ended up calling my mom to tell us to come early, so I don't have much choice there.. but my mom is going to be with me too and she said she'll be bringing up how Laura can get overly aggressive if she needs to.

My mom said she'd let me go to the new barn if I need to, because she'd much rather drive the shorter distance. 

And thanks, I'm going to need it tomorrow probably.. but I think my mind is already made up on changing barns, tomorrow will just be the final straw.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Why are you going back? If she had called my parents, or me, angry that I bought a horse that wasn't hers, and I dreaded going back for a lesson, I wouldn't go back. I wouldn't give her anymore money. I wouldn't pick up the phone. 

She CAN NOT treat you like that UNLESS you allow it.

If you do go, I wouldn't back down. I'd meet her head-on and have a show down. But thats me. If you'd rather hang your head and get screamed at, thats on you. You don't have to worry about burning any bridges if you stand up to her. She's already set that bridge on fire.

And I bet you anything that if you did consult her, she would have told you not to get the horse...no matter how well you and the horse connected.

Just don't go. Don't give her anymore money. Don't give her the opportunity to unleash her craziness on you. Thats a punishment you're giving yourself for no reason at all. If you do go, bring a parent with you so they can take the brunt of the attack and protect you from Crazy Lady. Thats what parents are for. They will know what to say and can lay down law much better than you, and odds are, she will respect them a lot more than she would you.

Throwing rocks and chasing horses with lunge whips because the student can't get them to move is bad horsemanship and also it means she lacks the necessary knowledge it takes to get her student to move the unwilling horse.

You've outgrown her. She's not good enough for you anymore. If it comes down to it, _let her know it_.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Copperhead said:


> Why are you going back? If she had called my parents, or me, angry that I bought a horse that wasn't hers, and I dreaded going back for a lesson, I wouldn't go back. I wouldn't give her anymore money. I wouldn't pick up the phone.
> 
> She CAN NOT treat you like that UNLESS you allow it.
> 
> ...


That helped a lot, thank you.

And yes, I get that feeling too. My dad told me from the start that my opinion would outshine hers, but I was scared to death to get her opinion because I felt like she'd make me seem not worthy to the seller or something of the sort. I think I handled myself just fine going to look at her with just my dad, I asked a bunch of questions.. and I had everyone on here to go to for unbiased advice.

I'm thinking tomorrow is going to be my last lesson, if it even gets that far. Chances are, she'll refuse to board the horse there or just be very nasty about it. I understand why she might be slightly upset, but it's really not her job to tell me that I can or can't get a horse. Maybe she thinks that if she refuses to board her, we won't buy her.. but no, we'll be boarding her somewhere else and paying someone else money to teach me so I can continue to improve my skills.

Normally, I probably would just let her yell at me and just quietly agree and nod.. but not this time. I've waited seven years for a horse and if she wants to get upset because that horse isn't Major, then she can get as upset as she wants.. she'll simply be losing one of her most dedicated clients, her loss. Even if she agrees to let us board her there, I'm going to seriously re-evaluate the situation.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Jore said:


> That helped a lot, thank you.
> 
> And yes, I get that feeling too. My dad told me from the start that my opinion would outshine hers, but I was scared to death to get her opinion because I felt like she'd make me seem not worthy to the seller or something of the sort. I think I handled myself just fine going to look at her with just my dad, I asked a bunch of questions.. and I had everyone on here to go to for unbiased advice.
> 
> ...


I would seriously evaluate the situation too. If you can afford it comfortably, I'd board somewhere else. I wouldn't reward her behavior with board money.

If you do decide to board there, things will go south very quickly. You'll be unhappy and stressed and worried about what and if you're doing will cause an explosion. She will eventually explode because of the resentment she is harboring, and you'll have to move out anyways. Its probably best if you just bow out and find another facility that will take your money with the respect you need.

And honestly, do you want her to take care of your brand new horse? The one she is so against? Or do you want someone else to take care of her? Someone who wants her at their barn?

Those are some things you should think about.

Again, it might be messy, but I wouldn't let her treat me the way she plans on treating you. You have done NOTHING wrong. Feel free to let her know that and again, let her know that you have out grown her and don't need her anymore. She's not good enough for you.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

It'd end up actually being cheaper to board her at this barn that I'm thinking about.. it's only ten minutes away.. and even though we'd have to pay gas money for an instructor to come, I think if it'd make for a better experience, it'd be worth it.

That's my main worry and what I've explained to my mom. I've never seen her really treat a horse badly, except for when it does something disrespectful.. but I don't want to take that risk. I think that this conversation tomorrow will just confirm that we need to switch barns. I don't want an instructor who treats me poorly simply because she wasn't included in every single step of the process.

We're going about an hour early tomorrow, but we're going to Shur-Gain first though to look at feed and stuff. I think I'll probably end up not even wanting to do my lesson, because with her mad at me.. it wouldn't go well, even when it's my group lesson with two other girls there.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

She doesn't sound professional enough to put her emotions aside and continue a normal lesson, so I think you're right. You'll either be drilled ruthlessly the entire hour or she'll ignore you and waste your time.

If I signed up for something, my parents made to follow through till the end until it was over. I was never allowed to "drop out" or quit in the middle of a season, but there draws a line when the couch is bullying the student or the player, and thats when my parents would have stepped in and pulled me out themselves.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Exactly, I don't think she realizes how her actions affect those around her.. this might just be the "wake up call" that she needs.

My mom and I decided to sneak a peek, so to speak, at the barn that would be our second option.. and I must say, it looks pretty nice. The pasture has a little shelter in it, with lots of grass and there's a big round bale out in the middle. All the horses looked healthy and content.  She's pretty on board with us just boarding Indie there if need be. 

And honestly, I don't think my instructor could really teach me anything more.. as I feel my level has almost plateau'd. I feel like I have enough experience to hold my own for a week or so until we find an instructor to get back in lessons.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

How did today go?


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ahh... A drop off. Let us know how today went. Can't wait to hear what happened!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh I just read this and I want to know what happened too! 

And congrats on getting Indie (was that the OTTB named Honey?). Sometimes you do just have to go with your gut instinct.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, surprisingly, she didn't get too mad.. although she made it clear that she wasn't too happy. She also said, when she saw some pictures, that she looked a lot better than she expected.. so I guess that was good, although I already knew that she'd like her.

My mom is still deciding whether we want her to be closer or if we want a coach. My dad said maybe in the summer months, we could have her at a place with an English coach.. and then when October/November hits, we could bring her closer. I don't know how practical that would be though.

Now my only bummer is that I got the vet report from the seller, as she was going to forward it to me from the vet. Apparently, Indie has grade 1 lameness in her left fetlock and it's likely degenerative. There's a few other things but that's the only thing that I understand enough to worry about. She said we could pay $65 to have a consultation with the vet, so I think that's what we'll do. I just hope that the vet says it could be easily managed with supplements and even injections.. I'd be really upset if it ended up affecting her in only a few years. I'm not sending it to my instructor though, even if she wanted it.. mainly because I know she'd go on to my dad about how we shouldn't get her because of it, so I want to talk to the vet since she knows her stuff.

I guess though, that maybe we won't do any jumping and try out dressage or something instead. I don't mind, because even though I enjoy jumping.. I think my instructor would let me borrow a horse if I wanted to do a jumping lesson.

And yes, Indie was formerly Honey.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Also, do things like chiro help with that stuff too? I know that the vet in the exam listed that it's unknown whether or not it'll affect her in a riding regime, which seems right.. because really, there was nothing that appeared "off" while riding her.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I hope it turns out to be nothing serious, but if the vet feels it might get worse, please think very carefully before going through with the sale. She looks like a BEAUTIFUL horse, and a VERY sweet one, but make sure you won't get frustrated further down the road if you can't pursue your goals on her. There are other horses out there that you can bond with - just keep that in mind. * Good luck no matter what happens, and keep us posted!!!*


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

If you do decide on her even after her problem, then I welcome you to training.

Not because you'll be training her, but because you will be rolling with that the horse wants/needs, not what you want. Too many times I have seen a miserale horse be jumped, or forced to do dressage, when they would be much happier at roping...and vice versa.

If she doesn't seem sore or off while you rode her, she probably has some time before she is chronically lame. How often was she ridden at her old place?

A chiropractor isn't just for back ailments. They adjust the whole body. It wouldn't hurt consulting with one about Indie's problem. Lameness is such a wide topic though...did the vet specify what kind of lameness? Arthritis? Navicular disease? Laminitis? All these can be treatable but yes, all these are degenerative. A chirpractor can't help wit founder or navicular disease, but its a possibility they cn help with arthritis.

I think moving her once and keeping her there would be better for her sress level. I really don't want her at this woman's place at all. She may have swollowed her pride, but it doesn't mean she's not still annoyed and angry. Besides, if she called me up and screamed at me for something that was absolutely none of her business, I wouldn't give her a penny more and I'd move in a heartbeat.

If she did it once, she'll do it again.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Copperhead said:


> If you do decide on her even after her problem, then I welcome you to training.
> 
> Not because you'll be training her, but because you will be rolling with that the horse wants/needs, not what you want. Too many times I have seen a miserale horse be jumped, or forced to do dressage, when they would be much happier at roping...and vice versa.
> 
> ...


I agree with the first part.. that's yet another reason why I chose not to go with Major. He simply wasn't an English horse, nor would he ever be a dressage horse.. and especially not a jumping. Hunter, maybe.. but I always thought he'd be much more content to be a Western Pleasure horse, where it'd be perfectly acceptable for him to be as slow and lazy as he wants. It's just who he is, and after two years of working with him, I realized I couldn't change that.

She was being ridden at least five times a week, usually six or even seven.. as the seller had her on her own property. 

I think that the fetlock is likely arthritis caused from being a race horse. This was the quote in the "conclusion" part of the exam, about the fetlock.

_Based on today’s exam, the most significant factor is considered to be the lameness originating from the LF fetlock. Due to the severity of the flexion response and the findings of palpation, this region is considered chronic and degenerative. It is unknown whether Honey would tolerate an intensive riding schedule. Maintenance therapy for this region would be recommended, including joint supplements and likely joint injections. _


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Jore said:


> I agree with the first part.. that's yet another reason why I chose not to go with Major. He simply wasn't an English horse, nor would he ever be a dressage horse.. and especially not a jumping. Hunter, maybe.. but I always thought he'd be much more content to be a Western Pleasure horse, where it'd be perfectly acceptable for him to be as slow and lazy as he wants. It's just who he is, and after two years of working with him, I realized I couldn't change that.
> 
> She was being ridden at least five times a week, usually six or even seven.. as the seller had her on her own property.
> 
> ...


Jore try not to buy this horse out of emotion...joint injections can be really pricey and she could possibly have periods of many months that she is not rideable. degenerative means it will not be reversible and could quite likely get worse. I agree with the post above there are plenty of horses that you can bond with! I know you have waited a long time. The vet clearly says in the report joint injections are "likely" that is a huge red flag.. especially if this horse has been in "off" time already while waiting for sale.( I mean not been ridden much lately)


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I know, that's what's so hard. There really aren't any other horses around that are remotely close to what I want in a horse, there's been a few about six hours away but that's not a distance that my dad wants to travel. It's just my luck though to find a horse that I click with, and one that is exactly what I want in a horse, only to find out that she has a degenerative issue with her fetlock.

I think we'll have to have a consultation with the vet though, just so we get a more in depth idea into everything on the exam. It sucks though.. a lot.

ETA: She's been getting ridden around five to six times a week and has been for the last couple months.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Aww  That's bad luck, I'm sorry. I would look for another horse. I think that Indie will end up not being able to take you as far in your riding career a you'd like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I think so too.. I have gotten really set on bringing her home though and I've been so excited, so it's just a huge bummer. I'm actually a bit upset.

I wanted to check out this mare too:

View

but my dad said six hours was too far. I had her conformation critiqued as well once and the only complaints on her was she was slightly light in the bone.

I'd like to think I could convince him to take me to see her, but I doubt it. Maybe I'll just have to give up on my dream for awhile.. who knows.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just keep your head up and keep looking. You'll find something 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know about giving up your dream. If you need to keep looking, just keep looking. You'll find good horses in the oddest places.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Jore said:


> I think so too.. I have gotten really set on bringing her home though and I've been so excited, so it's just a huge bummer. I'm actually a bit upset.
> 
> I wanted to check out this mare too:
> 
> ...


naw..don't give up! patience doesn't mean giving up..the right horse & the right situation will happen! As far as your instructor, she is mad because you guys acted with out her...hit to her ego..maybe ....disrespect?! not! Its very smart. You are too smart & to good of a person to let someone pull you down. take from her the instruction your parents paid for & leave the rest with her...the tiger will not change her stripes. If you don't buy Honey be prepared for her to say I told you so, you should of listened to me...let it roll off. Your dream will happen..keep the faith!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I hope so.. but it's unlikely because where I live, most horses are too short, Western trained, poor conformation, used to living in someone's very poorly kept backyard or they just don't fit my wants. Maybe I could pay my instructor to come look at the mare in Lawrencetown with me if my dad doesn't want to drive that far.

I know that other people have probably gone through the same thing but I'm just really discouraged. My mom said I should just reconsider Major but I said no. I'm not settling for something I don't want just because Indie didn't work out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

And eclipseranch, I'm fully expecting her to say that. I know she was giving me a really good deal on Major, because apparently another trainer called and said she hoped that my instructor put at least $8500 as a price but it was like half that. I just don't want to own a horse if I'm not happy with him/her.. which wpuld be the case with Major.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Go you! I figured someone would say it sooner or later. Something about just taking Major. But you didn't want him in the firs place. Way to stand your ground!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, it would've been either my instructor or my parents.. but seeing as how I haven't enjoyed my rides on Major at all lately, there isn't much point. I already told my mom that and my instructor. Last night, my instructor even offered to let me ride her beloved 17.2hh Percheron cross but I said no. I wasn't in the mood for riding and quite frankly, didn't want to be there because I realized that lately, I haven't been having fun. Indie was actually fun to ride, which is another plus.

Maybe the vet will be able to give us a timeline of what to expect or something. I do want to talk to her before I make another decision. If I have to settle for no jumping, I can do that. I have the rest of my life to own a horse who can take me wherever I want to go. I want to be educated enough and have the vet's input though first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Although I think it'll be highly unlikely that we'll buy her, just based on the report.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Jore said:


> I hope so.. but it's unlikely because where I live, most horses are too short, Western trained, poor conformation, used to living in someone's very poorly kept backyard or they just don't fit my wants. Maybe I could pay my instructor to come look at the mare in Lawrencetown with me if my dad doesn't want to drive that far.
> 
> I know that other people have probably gone through the same thing but I'm just really discouraged. My mom said I should just reconsider Major but I said no. I'm not settling for something I don't want just because Indie didn't work out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you don't have to "settle" I know it feels like "most" horses in your area aren't the right one...but there will be one! It just a downer right now..but just another bump in the road...this too shall pass. I remember not to long ago there seemed to be an impossible hurdle for you..just getting your parents to agree with owning a horse. At that time, I'm sure you had thoughts of "its never going to happen" and now you are horse shopping! If you buy a horse with medical issues and try to justify it away to maybe the vet can give me a timeline..I have plenty of time to follow my dreams it is kind of settling for something in a different way than Major! It will all work out with a positive chapter...just don't give up!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I think you're right about that. I know my dad still wants to do the consultation.. but it doesn't sound too promising. I also don't want for him to have to pay for injections and things.. although I'm sure the vet will talk to him about it.

And that's true.. my mom has always said I'm really impulsive so I'm trying really hard to think through this. I wish I could just magically make Indie completely sound.. but we definitely don't live in a perfect world.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Also, since it said that there seems to be a bone fragment.. do you think if that was removed, would it make a positive difference? I guess that'll be another question for the vet though.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

"seems to be a bone fragment"...was she x-rayed or only flexed? Without pictures nobody can tell for sure. And chips are operable. But they don't always HAVE to be operated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Only flexed. I'm thinking that we should get a x-ray.. and then perhaps we could see if there is a way to correct it. I think that if it is a chip or fragment, that could have a lot to do with it. I'll have to ask the vet about it and then the seller. 

On the exam, there was no lameness when they had her lunging to the right.. and only intermittent lameness while to the left. There also wasn't any lameness at the walk. Maybe a fragment is to blame for the fetlock joint? And if it's removed, then it could somewhat improve with supplements and a few injections?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

If it can be successfully removed there should be nothing needed after appropriate rest
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Well that's a little bit of hope! Hopefully the vet will be able to tell us if that could be the cause or if a x-ray would be of help.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you really want to jump, I wouldn't even think of buying this mare. If you decide to conider her anyway, then I'd do 2 things. I'd get a vet, not the seller's, who specializes in soundness to evaluate her. I'd have the 2 legs, at least, radiographed and ultrasounded to see if there is a chip, degeneration of the bone, inflammation, whatever can be found. If a LEG vet said she's unsound and degenerative, I'd walk away,it's not going to get better. Some chips can be operated on arthroscopically and it's not a huge deal afterwards. Others require that the entire joint be opened up and require lengthy rehab and some may never be sound again. These are NOT issues I would consider fixing in a horse I was looking to buy. 

I just put down a horse with a chip in her pastern joint that got infected. Conservative estimate for the surgery was $10,000 and extensive lay up & rehab with an 80% chance that the surgery would not be successful and she would end up broodmare sound MAYBE. She was 3 years old. Not a good outcome. 

Any horse can require joint injections due to wear and tear brought on by showing, training and extreme sports use. Those injections can be very expensive and once you start, you'll probably have to use supplements and continue the injections every year, if not 3 or 4 times per year. In a young horse that means a LOT of money being spent just to keep her moving. Everytime one of those injections happens, you also run the risk of an infection which again, can permanently lame your horse or cause you to have to euthanize the horse. Not a future I'd enjoy contemplating BEFORE I even bought the horse. 

Any vet any where can make a horse trot off lame on a flexion test, so to have an issue there isn't real significant. Lunging off lame on one side also isn't a huge indicator to me, because the footing could have been bad, she could have picked up a stone....yadda yadda yadda. They are ALL red flags though, so unless you are VERY serious and ready to spend significantly more money on the pre-purchase vetting, I'd walk away right now. 

Hold out for the right horse for you, don't settle. This is a big investment of money, for your parents, and time, for you, so the horse should absolutely be the right one and sound, before you buy.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the really detailed reply!

Yes, my dad definitely wouldn't be wanting to spend so much money right off the bat.. which is why we're going for a consultation.

I was also caught by surprise when I read about the lameness as she didn't appear lame, plus my instructor never noticed it in either of the videos.. plus the seller's coach didn't notice either. Not to mention the fact that she passed an inspection so I don't see why it would've been caught then either.

I do want to see how much it'd cost for the vet to come and check out the front legs in more depth. I think if it's the bone fragment causing the issue, and it can easily be removed with not too much recovery time.. it might be worth it. However, if it'd be a few months of stall rest and there's only a slim chance of it helping, then I highly doubt it.

I do like the mare enough to want to explore treatment and such during the vet consultation. Even my instructor admitted that she does appear to have lots of potential.. in fact, she said she quite liked her.

ETA: About the jumping, it's not a huge deal breaker for me as I know my instructor would let me ride one of her lesson horses if I wanted to work on jumping. I'd happily try dressage if that was deemed a more appropriate activity for her.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with dreamcatcher. 
You said you clicked with her. If this is seriously the case, get an independent vet, do x-rays of both FL and go from there. 
Have your dad talk to the seller about pricechange depending of the outcome of the exams. IF, and ONLY IF it's minor and/or easily fixable , the expenses for it should come off the purchase value, at least a good chunk of it. 
I have the impression the seller is pretty honest anyway, so she should come towards you too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm definitely going to.. we'll probably ask the vet about it and if she knows of anyone who would be able to do it.

And yes, she's very honest about the mare and has been very helpful in answering all my questions.

I know that my dad would definitely be lowering the offer if that happened to be the case, and I think the seller would go for it when she was aware of the situation, etc.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Jore said:


> Thanks for the really detailed reply!
> 
> Yes, my dad definitely wouldn't be wanting to spend so much money right off the bat.. which is why we're going for a consultation.
> 
> ...


this is exactly why a prepurchase exam is sooo important...nobody else even questioned this horse's soundness! I know you want to hope but I don't think the vet would have said degenerative if he/she just sent the horse off to lung and there was slight lameness. I assume this was an equine DVM so I would have to give them waay more credit than that. Besides, the sellers DVM found a negative that's even more of a red flag to me! Look at this as if you were reading the post from someone else.
Should I buy a horse that might need surgery or injections because of a lameness issue? Oh and she also has ulcers & is a hard keeper to keep weight on and she is a cribber (this is the same horse right?) How would you answer someone's post? Honestly, buying a horse can be an uncertain road anyway. To knowingly put yourself in this position is potentially a huge heartache in the future.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

First, im not trying to talk the OP into anything, just making that clear

What I see here is a very honest and straight forward seller, which is rare enough. 
If it was me looking at that horse, and if it had clicked, which is very important, I'd do the x-rays and then decide. Cribbing and ulcers is something what can be kept in check with proper management. If I have the possibility to keep the horse out with a herd on hay/grass 24/7 that wouldn't worry me at all. 
The joint issue is a bigger one. If not CURABLE I would think long and hard if I was ready to do injections etc and still might end up with a pasture ornament rather sooner than later. If I could afford that, I'd go for it. If not, I'd walk away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I know, I've been thinking long and hard about this all day.

However, the price is low enough that I think a x-ray (or whatever a vet would recommend) to check out the legs would be a good idea. My dad and I are going to have a very thorough conversation with the vet about getting her legs re-checked and possible x-rays and ultrasounds and figure out the best route of action for both us and the horse.

If she's been getting ridden five to six times a week for a couple months now, I think that four or five times a week wouldn't make a huge difference. It's going to come down to what the vet says and what the findings of an ultrasound/x-ray/radiograph say. 

I know that I could very well be setting myself up to heartbreak, but I think people do that every time they buy a horse. I'm only sixteen, so Indie wouldn't be the only horse I'll own throughout my life. I think if this can be managed with regular care and maybe even a small procedure, then this will be worth it. I'm quite sure that the seller would lower the price if we'd need to have a procedure done, however, my dad wouldn't be willing to drop too much on the procedure since we haven't even bought her yet. I'm sure the seller would even go 50/50.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, it all comes down to what the x-rays show and what the prognosis and possibilities are. Let's hope for the best!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Hopefully! I'm likely going to spend the next while praying that it's better than originally thought.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I can imagine. 
To get yourself informed about the subject, sign up on The Horse: Your Guide to Equine Health Care and search for anything related to degenerative joint disease, bone chips, whatever you can find. They have thousands of articles and even videos archived. It's free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I will, I searched some stuff this morning.. but I have a couple of hours before I need to be at the barn, so I'll read it now. Thank you!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

_Generally speaking, Bramlage says, veterinarians have found that horses with fetlock bone chips often have a positive prognosis for recovery and an ability to compete after surgery. The success ratio is not as high when the bone chip is in the knee, especially if it occurs in the lower knee joint. However, he adds, location and duration of injury figure prominently into the equation of how well the horse does athletically after surgery._

I found this in one of the articles, so if there's a bone chip in the fetlock.. then that'd make a huge difference. I'm getting a bit more optimistic but I'm not getting my hopes up too high.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

_In a closer look at the standard forelimb flexion test, researchers from Ireland and the Netherlands found that any forelimb lameness detectable with this method generally shows up in the fetlock joint. They also found that the exam can render a false positive result in this joint (indicating that the horse is lame when in reality he is not), depending on how much force is used when conducting the exam.

During a flexion test, a veterinarian flexes a horse's legs one at a time, either stretching or compressing different areas of the legs. Once a leg has been flexed, the horse is trotted in a straight line and the veterinarian watches for signs of lameness. Flexion tests are most commonly used in prepurchase and lameness exams._

Not saying this is what happened, but it's a possibility if nobody else had noticed the supposed lameness.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I've seen many many Standardbreds race successfully after chip surgery and also quite a few flex tests who would make any horse come up lame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

It sounds like it's pretty effective.. I couldn't find anything about average costs, but I read it's not as expensive as people would think. We'd still need a x-ray too but I think if that's what it would take to get her sound, then it'd be a good idea.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You need the x rays before you can do anything. They will show if there are any changes in the joints. 
And come to think about it, you might have her feet checked, too. 
I've seen bowed tendons and ruptured ligaments, according to vets, which were hoof abscesses and healed just fine. So, anything is possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Jore keep us posted about what your parents & the vet say...as I have told you before ..You are a special kid that I'm sure your parents are proud of! Hang in there girl and don't give up on getting that horse no matter what happens with this particular one!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I second that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

subbing


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you guys! I'll be sure to keep everyone filled in.. my dad and I are having a phone consultation with the vet at 11 tomorrow morning and he said he's calling the seller tonight so hopefully all goes well. I'll be asking the vet just about every question I can think of!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Write them down so you don't forget;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm planning on it, cause I likely will!

Also, I talked to my instructor about the flexion test and she said that a lot of horses will actually show up as a bit sore.. because usually the horse isn't used to being flexed to that extreme and expected to just trot off. She also added that she didn't see anything in the video. She also said that she reminds her of Annie, the 21 year old TB mare she has for lessons (I always thought she was maybe fifteen or so.. I was quite shocked haha).. and she added that she always wished she had Annie ten years ago. I took that as a compliment. 

Although, she still said that "I should think long and hard" about this.. but I have, and my mind is made up. She was pretty supportive and encouraging while talking about the vet report though and recommended an x-ray and possibly a scope to check for ulcers just to be certain. 

Another thing is that she said Indie has potential to be a really nice mover due to her conformation although it'll take a bit of work on my part to get her there.. which I knew from the start so it didn't surprise me.

So, after talking to people on here and hearing that from her, I'm a bit more encouraged and hopefully the vet can be the final voice in this.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, just be careful you're not dumping more money into a horse than what its "worth", just to find out whether you should buy or not.

After everything is said and done, you could be paying well over your limit for a horse. Not in general purchase price, but in vet bills for a horse thats not even yours. Lowering the purchase price after the vet bills is one thing. But you'll be spending hundreds on a horse that isn't yours, just to possibly walk away from it. Thats hundreds that you don't have to spend on another horse.

As for the flexion test, I have to agree with your instructor. I haven't seen a horse yet that hasn't gimped the first couple strides after being held in an uncomfortable position. Completely sound horses, too. Its just like holding your ankle in an awkward position and then expected to jog on it the second it hits the ground.

ETD because it posted before I was done...

Make sure the buying process isn't too painful on your willing parent's wallets. If its too costly and too much of a headache for them before they even buy the horse, they may reconsider the idea.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree.. that's why we're going to end up getting a quote. My dad originally intended on paying $4500 for Major anyways plus extra for whatever else we needed, and since we're getting her for $2800 (including transportation).. I don't think he'd mind spending a bit more just to insure that she's sound enough to purchase.

And yes, I did read more into flexion tests on my own and found out of an experiment in Ireland where they took eight Dutch Warmbloods, applied fifty four pounds of pressure.. and all of them were found to be "lame" according to the flexion test. So it gave me hope and hearing things from some of you guys and my instructor helped as well.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Jore said:


> I agree.. that's why we're going to end up getting a quote. My dad originally intended on paying $4500 for Major anyways plus extra for whatever else we needed, and since we're getting her for $2800 (including transportation).. I don't think he'd mind spending a bit more just to insure that she's sound enough to purchase.
> 
> And yes, I did read more into flexion tests on my own and found out of an experiment in Ireland where they took eight Dutch Warmbloods, applied fifty four pounds of pressure.. and all of them were found to be "lame" according to the flexion test. So it gave me hope and hearing things from some of you guys and my instructor helped as well.


Flexion tests are horribly inaccurate. I've been lucky enough to buy healthy horses without a vet check, simply based on the fact that I've either worked in depth with them for at least a year (so I knew their general health and bilities), or have gotten them from a trusted friend. I understand the importance of a vet check though, and will always recommend one even though I haven't used them myself. 

However, I've never known someone to take a flexion test as down right truth because they are very inaccurate. It would be good to get x-rays though for your own peace of mind though.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

So you made your mind up, huh? How come I knew that;-)

I'd say the x-rays should be on you, but if there's a need for surgery the seller should jump in partially. She should be prepared to do so anyway, after all it was her vet who came up with the negative flex result. 
Scoping is a good idea, tho
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, the x-ray is really for my own piece of mind.. even after reading the vet report (which was incredibly detailed), my dad said that it's a chance you take with every horse, so I think the x-ray would seal the deal with him too. I just want to know that she'll be sound for riding at least four or five times a week for at least another ten years.

I also talked to her about the bone chip but she said to just get the x-ray and take it from there since the vet only suspected there was one.. but we need to know for sure before jumping to conclusions. She said that she's known horses with soreness issues in their hocks as well and they're still sound many years later after things like jumping and ponying younger kids around.

The seller was also asking around to people about the flexion test and they said the same thing that you and my instructor said.. they also said they don't know why someone would bother getting a vet check on such a cheap horse, haha. There's a million things I've learned from this forum, and one of them is: "there's no such thing as a cheap horse.. and more often than not, your cheapest horse will be your most expensive one."


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> So you made your mind up, huh? How come I knew that;-)
> 
> I'd say the x-rays should be on you, but if there's a need for surgery the seller should jump in partially. She should be prepared to do so anyway, after all it was her vet who came up with the negative flex result.
> Scoping is a good idea, tho
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And yes, now that everything is looking more promising.  And yeah, I'm thinking we'd pay for the x-rays but if surgery is needed, we'd either pay for it all (and get a lower price) or she'd chip in perhaps. I'm assuming she'd just lower the price.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

$2800 isn't that cheap! 

I bought Rosie for $700 and the only reason I didn't get a vet-check was because she was in the middle of nowhere!

Tread carefully, there is no guarantee of soundness with any horse but I have seen OTTBs break down a lot earlier than unraced horses, and I see very few being ridden into their twenties compared with other breeds. Think practically as well as emotionally. Although I too have seen horses fail flexion tests that held up to work fine otherwise. It's a very tricky thing. 

I hope you get good news from the whole thing but really think logically. Even though you like her a lot, and there are no other horses around now, there will always be more around in the future.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I didn't think it was too cheap either, but then again I'm only sixteen so my sense of value is probably off. 

And yes, I'm really trying to think this through. The x-rays are probably going to help us form a decision though. I'm not looking for the next world champion or anything, but I want a mare who is going to hopefully be good to go for the next ten or more years with some supplements. I'm intending on rubbing her legs down after every ride as well.

My instructor has two OTTBs (I believe), one is 21 and the other is 8. The 21 year old is still being used for lessons and is leased out for some jumping in a more advanced lesson. Up until today, I could've sworn she was only fifteen at most!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

My first OTTB reached the ripe old age of 29. Not with me, tho. My second, who was pinfired for a bowed tendon when I got him had one flare-up right after he went in training but after that never did a lame step until his last day, age 26. He died of heart failure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

It's nice to hear some more success stories!

I admit, I've been searching things up on here about OTTBs so I've learned a decent chunk about them.

I'm planning on proving to my instructor that this was the right choice for me though. I just click more with Indie than I ever have with Major. She thinks that taking on a new "project" horse so to speak that I won't be able to continue to improve, but she knows that when I started working with Major as a green four year old.. my skills increased considerably.  She also thinks I'm settling for less because apparently Major is just "better because the past two show seasons, we've beat out a well-known trainer on her western pleasure horse in the open pleasure classes"... sure, if I was looking for a pleasure horse, but I'm looking for a horse who will put the fun back into riding for me. 

Indie can end up being super great at jumping, or doing dressage.. I'll be happy doing whatever. I just want the fun put back into the sport for me and I really think this is what's going to do that. I _loved_ working with Major back in his "greenie" days, and now that I know what to do and what not to do.. I think this is going to be an amazing experience for Indie and I. I'm aware I sound a bit cheesy and perhaps naive, but I have put hours of thought into this.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

There is an organisation for rehoming OTTB's who gives tons of info on retraining, nutrition and anything you can think of. Its called new vocations....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, I'll be sure to check it out! I'll take a peek tonight and probably do a more thorough reading through after I get home from my dad's tomorrow afternoon.

Thankfully, she's had a few months of training already, so she's to the point where I'm confident in being able to get her the rest of the way.. with the help of my trainer.  I'm excited to see where we are as a team in the next year.

I'm also thinking of buying splint boots for her, instead of SMBs.. since the left splint bone also tends to be a bit sore. I'm really thinking that a bone chip is too blame, but the x-ray will say for certain! I might just do splint boots on front and maybe fetlock boots or polo wraps on the back.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of polo wraps. One thing about SMB and other boots is if they have the foam in the inside, they do nothing for the first couple rides until the foam conforms to the horse's legs.

After that happens, they are for that specific horse only. Putting someone elses SMB on your horse won't help much because they have already conformed to another horse, not yours. I had some trouble selling my SMBs because of this, but someone just wanted them for leg protection and not for support, so I lucked out. 

They also can rub if not fit properly.

I just bypass all that and use polo wraps. I love them. I always use them and they've never let me down. No rubbing, no sores for improper fit, no problem comforming to my horse's legs and they offer the support I want. The only thing I would probably change to are skid boots if I ever decide to take my horse that way, but that probably won't be for a while.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I've actually never really used polo wraps, although I've had an entire lesson dedicated to wrapping legs so I have a bit of practice.. I must have the knees of a ninety year old though because my knees pretty much kill me after putting on just one!

I never knew that about SMBs, although I've never had that issue since my SMBs were only used on Major. They wouldn't fit Indie anyways though, since they're only a medium and mediums were only supposed to fit horses up to 15.3hh. 

I'm hoping to get some black leather splint boots for the front and hopefully a nice patterned set of polo wraps for the hind.. I found a turquoise zebra print pair of Chick's Saddlery, but I could probably find something in a local tack shop.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I love neon green zebra print! I'm not a barrel racer or anything, but I love this pattern!

I plan on getting turtle shell polos soon. And after I get my first tack set complete, my second tack set is doing to be the neon green zebra print I want so badly. We'll be so ugly but it'll make me so happy!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I also love zebra print! I really want to have her in turquoise zebra print.. as I found a bunch of stuff on Chick's Saddlery, from a grooming kit (which I'm hoping to order) to a saddle pad to the polos plus a couple turnout blankets but I don't think they're too high quality. 

What exactly are turtle shell polos?


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I believe that being a riding "instructor" includes setting a good example on how to act in public...this is certainly not what I would like kids to be taught. I'd say move to a different barn,


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I just ordered these! Can't wait for them to come in.










I'ma dress Raina like a ninja turtle. Represent!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree.. although I don't have much choice now. My mom says that we're going to stay at this barn at least until I get used to her or if the distance becomes too much with all my school work.

I'm thinking we'd move her next spring though if all is going well.

ETA: Copperhead, those are awesome looking! I love them! Where'd you order them from?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I got them off of Amazon. They also have them in a tack store thats far, far away in a distant, magical land that I've been to recently and its just too far to go back just for them. I'm sure they had them on ebay, but someone recently paid me with an Amazon Payment account and so I had credit.

On a side note, I do hope that Indie works out. I love your avatar of her. She looks very sweet and promising and I hope she comes back clear with the x-rays and everything. I would love to hear more about her.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

haha sorry hate to butt into your conversation haha, but I am looking for camo polos....anyone know where I could find some reasonably priced?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Look on ebay. I just found these:

Set of four horse polo wraps, camouflage leg wraps, camo polo wraps | eBay

In a quick search. $18 with shipping included is a great price!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll have to look at amazon then.. I've seen some halters on there that I've loved, but I don't have too much experience with buying on there. I'd love to get Indie an aztec printed halter, since I have a slight obsession with shirts with aztec patterns on them.

And thank you, I've spent the last ten or so 11:11s wishing! She is really sweet and even though my instructor might be a bit jaded so to speak, she said she looks like she has potential. As soon as I went up to her on the cross ties on my second visit, she automatically starting looking for some loving and just loved getting her face rubbed. Even my dad was smitten with her! She has the kindest eyes too. I'll be making my mom go overboard with the camera if we buy her and bring her home. It's already decided that we're buying her if we get the x-ray and it's found to be okay, but I hope it doesn't take too long. I have zero patience so I'm kind of in the mind frame of "I just want her home right now!" but I know I need to wait.

My instructor suggested against alfalfa pellets, saying she doesn't "need" them.. but I'm thinking of buying a bag anyways, even if I just give some to her before a ride. She suggested some feeds as well, that include the rice bran and beet pulp as well as grain.

I'm going to be such a sap when we get her home.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

I read up until about page nine but I wanted to throw this in there:

When I was in about 9th grade I was searching for a horse of my own. I had sold my childhood Arabian and was looking to move up. I wanted to show and I needed a horse that could take me there. I looked at SO MANY horses. I was really bummed when I got off and just felt... well, awful. It just didn't feel good. And then I found Cal. He was this beautiful bay TB.I mean beautiful. I fell in love with him instantly. Rode him twice and said I want him. I had so much confidence, he was a heck of a fun ride, and I loved how he made me feel. We jumped three foot fences like they were nothing. So home he came with me, on a trial. I got him vetted and he seriously failed the flex test. I was upset but not ready to give up on him. My parents were kind enough to get x rays on him and they found a bone... something. Degenerative. I wish I could remember what it was. But basically my vet, who I trust with all of my horses, told me that if I bought this horse there was a good chance he would be totally lame in several years.
As you can imagine, I was heart broken. This was the first horse I had FINALLY clicked with and everything was so perfect. All taken away. I feel like this is how you are feeling about Indie. And I just want to tell you, I ended up not buying the horse. It was pretty much a year and a half later before I found MY horse. The horse that I now love and cherish with all my heart. I ended up sending Cal back because I didn't want to try to sell a horse with that condition. If I wanted to move up in a couple year, what if he broke down and I couldn't sell him? It just wasn't going to be a good idea. 
So basically the lesson here is, I know you love Indie. She's awesome. You love how she makes you feel and such. But there can be a better one out there. It may take awhile but I'll tell you, something is waiting out there for you. To be discovered. Lameness sucks. I have a horse that is 6 years old and has ringbone. He will NEVER be sound. And I will tell you it's a very harsh reality. Trying to sell him is going to be hard. Not to mention the fact that sometimes I get on him, and it hurts him too much for me to even ride him. Lameness is something you need to seriously think about, which is what it seems like you are doing.

Good luck with your search. I know it's discouraging when you come so close. But think of it like this. The longer you wait, the better the satisfaction and happiness will be when you find YOUR horse.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> First, im not trying to talk the OP into anything, just making that clear
> 
> What I see here is a very honest and straight forward seller, which is rare enough.
> If it was me looking at that horse, and if it had clicked, which is very important, I'd do the x-rays and then decide. Cribbing and ulcers is something what can be kept in check with proper management. If I have the possibility to keep the horse out with a herd on hay/grass 24/7 that wouldn't worry me at all.
> ...


I agree with you accept that ulcers and cribbing thrown in with a lameness issue before you have even bought a horse and you have now started at a place you know you (or your parents) are going to be spending tons of money on vet care, supplements, special food instead of "cool" equipment, shows, and rider gear...not to mention much of the time spent at the barn is geared towards caring for "issues" not actually riding (while this is part of owning a horse...its certainly not the part that most kids thrive on) 
Jore I hope everything turns out for you not just in the short run but in the long run as well!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, LikeIke and Eclipseranch!

I'm hoping that maybe the x-ray will show that it's fixable or at least something, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I read if it's a bone fragment that's not attached.. then they can remove it relatively easily and after recovery time, the prognosis is good. However, I'm thinking that the bone fragment has probably been there awhile so I'm not sure what the vet would say about it.

I know that most people would say that if they had to wait for a horse to recover as soon as they bought it, they'd probably walk away.. but I know my instructor would let me ride the lesson horses whenever I came down since she's said they could always use some tuning up. She told me how when another girl at the barn's new horse happened to injure himself within the next week, that she just spent three months going everyday to take care of him and just bond with him. 

I'm probably getting ahead of myself but in about an hour and a half, we'll be talking to the vet so hopefully she'll be able to answer my questions.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Good luck! BTW: you remind me of my daughter (very responsible and always with an answer that justifies what she wants..lol....meant in a positive way)


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks!

My instructor once told me I should be a car sales woman, so I guess I can be pretty persuasive. I know my dad would be on the "why buy a horse that you can't ride" boat but I'm on the "I've waited seven years for a horse so I can wait two months to ride my own horse since I'm perfectly happy just pampering her and taking care of her" boat. Besides, her mane is long enough so I can do some neat things with it.  

My instructor would probably think I'm crazy too, but if the vet says the prognosis is good then I'd want to go for it.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Here are my questions so far for the vet:

1. Would you recommend an x-ray? If so, do you have a quote for the price?
2. If it's found to be a bone fragment, would removing it help?
3. What brand of joint supplements have you known to work best?
4. How did Honey behave for her exam?
5. Were there any other issues found that will affect soundness?
6. Would you recommend leg protection such as splint boots?
7. With proper joint supplements, would Honey be able to handle four to five days of flat work per week?
8. Would buying a liniment to rub her legs down before and after each ride help? 

I have a couple other questions but those are the ones pertaining to the fetlock.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning
good questions! Don't know if it's the vet who did the initial test or another, either way, have the report handy, he might not remember all details or need to know all findings. 
Have him look at her feet, too. TB's don't have the best feet, so it's possible that with a good farrier, you can improve chances of a recovery. The saying " no foot no horse" makes a lot of sense. 
If surgery is needed ask for where, lay up time and aftercare, I.e, can you do it or do you need experienced help. It can all drive up the cost, so your dad might appreciate to know beforehand. 

Let us know immediately what the vet says
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Good news!

The vet said that she thinks with a good joint supplement and only the occasional injection, that Indie is likely to be sound up to her 20s. She said she's seen quite a few OTTBs with similar circumstances end up sound into their 20s when kept on the supplements.

She recommended that the supplement have 10,000mg of glucosamine so I asked for her to give us a brand.. which ended up being RecoveryEQ, which she said can be found in NB. I think we'll be calling the Greenhawk tack shop and seeing if they could ship it down to us.

We're getting a x-ray even though the vet said it couldn't really tell us much, because it'd be of no good to try to remove the chip.. simply because it's likely been in there so long that there's too much scar tissue to go fishing for it.

So, I'm talking to my mom about her thoughts on it, and my dad is going to call the seller tonight. 

Overall, the vet said that Indie is a very willing and good-natured mare and you can tell that she loves to work and wants to. She honestly thinks that if we keep up on maintenance, that Indie will be sound into her 20s. She recommended no jumping, but since jumping somewhat gives me anxiety attacks.. I can make that sacrifice. I have plenty of time in my life to own that "perfect" horse, and for right now, Indie is that perfect horse for me.

The vet said that she thinks this is a good match and if we have any further questions, to just ask. She also recommended no leg protection unless she starts requiring it if she interferes with herself.

My dad and I are much more confident now that we know it isn't as bad as it sounded. She said it is degenerative, but supplements and the occasional injection will help tremendously and keep her sound for a predicted ten to twelve years for moderate work.

ETA: She had the PPE handy so she went over everything in detail for us and said the fetlock was the only real issue. She said she's a bit reactive to flies but that'll be managed with a flysheet and fly mask plus fly spray.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

that's great Jore. I'll be crossing my fingers that the xray is benign. Indie will be one lucky horse to have you as an owner!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you! The vet doesn't think there will be anything new, but it's mainly for peace of mind. She said that usually a bit of soreness on a flexion test is alright, especially if the horse is being worked regularly. The seller is currently riding Indie in lessons and around five or six times a week, so it isn't too bad.

It was incredibly encouraging that she knows of other OTTBs with similar injuries so to speak that were sound into their early to mid 20s. I also found out that Indie is known to be at the bottom of the pecking order in her last herd, so she's quite submissive.. which the vet said will make introducing her to the mares a lot easier. She agreed that the best introduction would be to place her on the other side of the fence for a few days so that they all get used to each other.

I hope she agrees with you, eclipseranch.  I'll definitely be taking my time to pamper her. I love her mane so I'm hoping to be able to do a nice running braid on it.. it's a nice red-brown with some streaks of black in it. I'm just so excited! The call went way better than I thought.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good prognosis. Keep in mind the next 10 years of your life, will be very busy-finishing school-keeping up your grades, maybe college? Figuring out a career etc. You may not be riding as much as you hope right now. So, Indie may just be exactly right for you,& since you admit you aren't totally dismayed by not going full-tilt at the jumping, that's even better. Any idea of when you will actually bring her to your barn?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh so excited for you!!!! Hope nothing comes up on the x-ray. She certainly is gorgeous and you MUST post more pictures when you get her home.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yesssssssss


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I also put that into consideration, Cacowgirl. I figure that since I'm only sixteen, I'll have plenty of time to find that horse who is going to be able to "do it all". As of right now, Indie is pretty darn perfect for what I want in a horse. She's sound enough to continue what I'm doing and the vet said she could probably do low level dressage with not much difficulty. She definitely has the heart for it and would probably jump a five foot fence if someone asked her to.

I'm super excited! My dad is thinking we'll have her home next weekend or the one after. The x-ray was quoted at $300 including the farm call, so that isn't too bad considering we're not paying much for her. I'm definitely going to have tonnes of pictures to post! I'd love to just be able to fast forward time and have her home now but I want to have everything ready for her. My instructor said that she feeds her OTTB a feed that contains rice bran, beet pulp and vitamins/minerals plus some grain.. so that might be the route we go.  

I'm just so so so happy that we talked to the vet and she gave us her firsthand experience with OTTBs and what she thinks!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you still going to ask the seller to adjust the price due to this diagnosis? That sounds fair to me.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My dad is talking to her tonight so he'll probably talk to her about it. I know that she needs to sell her, since she has too many horses already.. even though she absolutely adores her. I think she'd lower the price because she's said all along that she just wants Indie to end up in a home where she's taken care of and loved.. which she'll be getting with me!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Very, very excited for you! I was hoping that she would come through the vet check alright and that you could bring her home. I hope you are able to bring her home asap! I'd love to see some more pics of her! And pics of her with you!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, Copperhead! I'm super excited too, although I'm sure everyone would've assumed that already! I'm hoping to get her home asap too, I know we have to get the x-ray done first.. but after that, we'll just figure out a time that works for the seller and then she'll be brought down!  We'll probably figure it out a week or so in advance just so my dad and I can drive down to the place that sells the supplements and feed. 

I still don't have the saddle though, so that's my other worry so to speak. I'm thinking if we go pick up the supplements, we can ask the people there about saddles. I saw one on the local classifieds, but I haven't heard back. It's a coincidence though because my instructor sold her an OTTB gelding a couple years back. 

ETA: I'll have to see if I can scrounge up some pictures from her sale album.. but most of them are older conformation shots. She's a bit more brown that what the pictures portray but I still think she's lovely.  She's very quirky though, she enjoys flapping her lips when she gets her bridle on, haha. It wasn't as bad on Sunday though.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Update: She'll likely be coming home next weekend! The seller is working this weekend but she's free for the next two so we're leaning towards the first available one. I'm ordering some stuff off Chick's Saddlery and hopefully getting a bit and bridle from Dover's online.. and then my dad and I are going to hit up a few tack shops to get some supplements and other things! So exciting!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Congrats!!! It's so fun getting that first horse! I'm on my third now horse now, and my mom is glad to see that my horse crazy bug has never died. She is proud that her purchase of my first horse has lead me down a path of success and happiness, it was worth her investment. Please, send us those pics when she comes home!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks! I'm definitely intending on staying horse crazy until the day I die. 

I already told my mom that she needs to take loads of pictures when we bring her home, so I'll definitely be posting them on here!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

You might want to ask the seller about her saddle fit and try and mimic it with your own saddle.

I didn't have a saddle when I got my first horse, so I rode bareback for a long time. I learned how to mount bareback. That was over 15 years ago and I can still do it! You can find some cheap saddles on craigslist. Tackfinder.com has some stuff, I believe. And you can probably find a good bit of saddles for sale on here as well.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Copperhead...i can mopunt bareback too...but charlie is 16.3....and i basically just body slam him when i try to get on him bareback!:rofl::hide:


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

She just said to look for a more narrow saddle, preferably with a cutback pommel. I found two on the classifieds but haven't heard back.. although I believe my instructor knows the woman so she could probably get in touch with her for me. 

I'd probably try riding bareback as well, but seeing as how she's not too well-padded, we'd probably both be in a bit of pain! haha. She's only a 4 on the body scale, which isn't too bad, but I'm hoping to get her to a 5 before too long.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Roperchick said:


> Copperhead...i can mopunt bareback too...but charlie is 16.3....and i basically just body slam him when i try to get on him bareback!:rofl::hide:


I really cannot imagine mounting bareback without a mounting block.. I can barely hop on Major (who mind you, is only 15.2hh) with a mounting block while bareback. I end up jabbing his butt with my spurs, poor guy!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> Copperhead...i can mopunt bareback too...but charlie is 16.3....and i basically just body slam him when i try to get on him bareback!:rofl::hide:


I can soooo imagine that...........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Little Honey/Indy found herself her very own girl....
im so happy for the both of you
I'd try to look for a Wintec saddle. I was always lucky with my TB's with a Wintec. 
You can then, once she has filled out, search for a nice Passier;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks! 

The woman I saw advertising in the classifieds had a used Passier and a used Stubben, both sounded like they might possibly fit Indie. The prices are pretty decent plus she's including a matching girth with them.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

See?;-)
Make sure it fits right. No pressure whatsoever on the withers. WITH you on board. There are different pads who can level out a not so perfect fit, but her being a TB which are notorious for high withers and a bit underweight you want to be extra careful. 

Its so much fun buying first a horse and then all new rack, isn't it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Tack, of course.....grrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

It definitely is! I'm thinking I'll end up buying a half pad anyways, just to be on the safe side. I basically have our whole little attire all planned out!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You could also look in the Western world for a pad, at least for the time she is lacking the extra padding. There are some who level out pressure points really well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I've seen a few nice pads that say that's what they do.. so I might have to look into that. I'll check and see if I can find any online since I'm a bit doubtful about finding one in the tack shop.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

OHHHH How exciting! This is making me want my own horse even more! Congrats tho!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Reinsman Tacky Too Comfort Flex Pad, around 90$ is one.
lami-cell close contact saddle pad, 80$
Or the Prifessi's Choice pads. Although they are super heavy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

This phone is driving me bonkers....it speaks Italian sometimes
Professional 's Choice..........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions! And thanks, Almond Joy, I'm sure you'll have your own horse eventually and it'll be very worth it! 

I found this pad on the website I'm already ordering a bunch of stuff on..

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Lami-Cell Wide Relief Gel Foam Half Pad

It's lami cell and gel, although I'm no expert on saddle pads.

ETA: Misread it, it's not wither relief. 

Here's some more on the website though:

http://www.chicksaddlery.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=3020&Store_Code=CDS&maxitems=20&pagenum=3&sortby=


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't know, I've seen too many of those slip to one side....maybe there is somebody here on the forum who uses it and could give you first hand advice. 
Fact is, the more layers you put under the more unstable the saddle gets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I always use a half pad in my lessons, but quite honestly, I just grab a random one XD They never told me to use a specific one. I like the ones with the straps that go to the billets sometimes.. depends what mood I'm in...


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll have to see if I can find one with straps maybe. I'll google the ones you suggested though, deserthorsewoman!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Professional's Choice Smx Air ride English underpad

That sounds pretty good, I think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I just want to say how excited I am for you! I can't wait for a ton of pictures of Indi and you must be thrilled . How good for you!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I've bookmarked it for tomorrow night, as my mom said we can go through some online sites and buy some things.. since I need her credit card because my debit card doesn't work online. I'll be paying her back though, that's for sure. 

And thank you, Cinder! There'll definitely be a tonne of pictures! I think there'll be a lot of improvement in her within her first few weeks of being here.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I found that on jeffersequine.com
They ship to Canada, no problem
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

They seemed to have the best price too.. most were around $82 or $85. Then there was one on a Canadian site for $110, I think I could get one from Jeffers including the shipping for less than that.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Jore said:


> I really cannot imagine mounting bareback without a mounting block.. I can barely hop on Major (who mind you, is only 15.2hh) with a mounting block while bareback. I end up jabbing his butt with my spurs, poor guy!


I USED to be able to mount a 16h horse when I was younger, using nothing but a grip on the mane.

Probably not now! I surprised myself by swinging up ontop of Raina the other day just out of curiosity of whether I still could or not. 

Sure, mounting Raina bareback from the ground...NO PROBLEM.

Mounting Raina from the ground with a saddle...PROBLEM! How the heck does that happen!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd say so. Check them out in general, they ship everything but biologicals to Canada.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I still can't, however I could see how the saddle would be a problem. My instructor took away my stirrups for awhile, and expected me to somehow hoist myself into the saddle without stirrups.. after a good five minutes of me attempting, I gave up and rode bareback. I'm just the farthest thing from flexible. For our fitness unit in gym, we have flexibility tests, and I failed all of them.. scoring lowest in my class for each one.  I did really good in everything except that.

ETA: I'll have to! I think I'm set for supplements so that's no worry but I'll have to look around.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

My oldest daughter has a horse with some seriously talllllll withers. I bought her this pad for her gift for making it to fair this year, and it has really helped with her saddle's fit and position. Both she and the horse really like it! Her horse is also about a 4 on the body condition scale, though they're working on getting back to a 5, and with a little luck, they won't need the pad so much when they get there!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I got a bunch of things ordered online today! Shipping to Canada on Chick's Saddlery was _crazy_ though.. $95 for $165 worth of things.

I mainly bought stable supplies on Chick's like: a turquoise water bucket, a turquoise zebra print grooming kit, turquoise zebra tail bag, turquoise zebra print halter w/ matching lead rope and I bought a nice gel pad for underneath the saddle.. plus my mom wanted to get a zebra print duffel bag. However, as I typed this.. I realized that I forgot to get turquoise zebra print polo wraps! I'm sure I can find some elsewhere though, or I'll just order them some other time.

Then on sstack.com, I just bought a cribbing collar, a nice fly sheet (with turquoise piping!), a fly mask and a heavyweight blanket made especially for high-withered horses. It's 1680D and has quite a bit of filling in it.. so I think it should endure the winter quite nicely and keep her really warm. 

I'm going to my grandmother's overnight so that my dad and I can head to the tack shop tomorrow to pick up supplements and hopefully a bridle and bit. Then we'll just need to buy a saddle and some bags of feed!  I also want to get a mineral block and maybe a lickit for her stall.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Poor horse will be having an identity crisis........zebra...horse....zebra....horse.....ZORSE....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Poor horse will be having an identity crisis........zebra...horse....zebra....horse.....ZORSE....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
LOL! but it's so FUN dressing them up! My poor horses have to deal with native costume stuff because of their breed!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

That's basically what my mom said! haha, at least I wasn't going full out turquoise zebra print for her tack.  Originally, I wanted a blanket in the pattern but I heard the brand wasn't too great so I compromised. I think she's probably the most spoiled horse at the barn and she hasn't even gotten there yet!

I had Major in a navy.. but I wanted to do something more bright. I think that was another reason for wanting a mare, so that I wouldn't end up dressing up a gelding.  I just wish her winter blanket came in turquoise, but it's a hunter green it appears. She'll probably be happy to see me leave at the end of the day.. but I intend on just giving her a bath and grooming her pretty well and I'm going to try and get her settled in.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, I remember well when the first really pink halters came out....my poor TB gelding, a professor type horse,mind you, HAD to have one ....poor guy. He was ashamed of himself. Disgust was written all over his face, I swear......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, and don't expect her to be the sweet calm horse you bought, when she arrives....she might be pretty upset with all the new people, surroundings and routine. Give her time and don't take any risks, please
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Oh, I remember well when the first really pink halters came out....my poor TB gelding, a professor type horse,mind you, HAD to have one ....poor guy. He was ashamed of himself. Disgust was written all over his face, I swear......
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
HAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! I did it too! Picture 1600lbs of Foundation Bred QH going out on trail with a hot pink headstall and reins.....Poor guy! But, my sister loved him and that hot pink and it kept her coming back to the barn and out of trouble, so I think Lucky liked all the attention enough to forgive us.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll definitely give her time to settle down.. I'll probably walk her around the dooryard for a bit as well.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! I did it too! Picture 1600lbs of Foundation Bred QH going out on trail with a hot pink headstall and reins.....Poor guy! But, my sister loved him and that hot pink and it kept her coming back to the barn and out of trouble, so I think Lucky liked all the attention enough to forgive us.


Luckily I got stopped before buying headstall, reins, pad etc...he would have never forgiven me..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Jore said:


> I'll definitely give her time to settle down.. I'll probably walk her around the dooryard for a bit as well.


Be careful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

My first horse had a HOT PINK barrel racing bridle and hackamore with the hot pink reins, gifted down to me by my cousin who used to race. That was about the only piece of tack I owned for a while. It looked hideous!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, looking at today's barrel racing tack, hot pink only doesn't seem so bad..........;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My instructor will likely be there to help me out if I need any assistance.  

I bought some more supplies today, although not a whole lot.. I didn't manage to find a bridle, although I found the right bit. It might be too big or too small though, it's a Stubben EZ Control Bit (loose ring french link).. the woman said we can bring it back if it doesn't fit. We're probably going to have to order the bridle online and then hopefully I find a nice A/P black saddle.

I did find turquoise polo wraps though!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

so did the xrays come out ok? I missed it.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My dad is still waiting for a call back from the vet.. the seller is okay with it so we just need to wait and hear back from her. I'm hoping to get it done before we bring her home though.


----------



## ccbmmom (Jun 23, 2012)

I had to order a hot pink bridle, reins and tie down for my daughter for her new horse. My son can't get over it. He told her that she should NOT put hot pink tack on a gelding. She told him that it was the horses favorite color and besides "pink is the new black!!!" She is something else!

Good luck with your horse. I'm sure that you will be very happy!


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> haha sorry hate to butt into your conversation haha, but I am looking for camo polos....anyone know where I could find some reasonably priced?


If anyone is on facebook.. a company called Whinnywear, search them. She has a ton of stuff.. my husband custom made my AP saddle pad that has a clover embroidered on it with Leon's name and mine on the other side. I also have Air Force Polos, and GreenBay Packer polos... I will attatch a picture of those! I encourage you to check her out, she is very reasonably priced and she does a ton of stuff from halters, polos, pads, fly masks, sells Davis produts, etc!!


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

Here is the embroidery on my saddle pad! Its lime green, i'm very irish


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

It's looking like she's coming home this weekend! The seller texted me and said that she has plans for the weekend after the one coming up so that's not an option. She talked to the vet for us about doing x-rays and says she'll trailer Indie up there if he's too busy to come down for her. 

I highly doubt that anything we'll have ordered will have come in, but I think we can make due until it does. I'll just buy a "temporary" halter at the feed store and we'll be good to go once we head down the street to purchase some feed. I'm thinking that we're going to just order the Recovery EQ off the Greenhawk website because a) shipping is cheaper than gas b) they have some other stuff on the site that I want to order c) it's faster than having the store order it for us. My dad is coming home from his girlfriend's tomorrow.. so I think he'll be coming down and we'll go to the feed store, pick up some feed.. then order the stuff online.

My mom is also calling Schneider's to see if they can exchange the blankets to a smaller size, we only ordered it on Friday evening and they're closed all weekend.. so we're calling as soon as they open tomorrow. Hopefully they won't take too long to get here.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

You may get your stuff before she comes home. It USUALLY take 3 business days to ship things (for me, anyways) but if Murphy has anything to do with things (which isn't out of the ordinary) you might not get everything before she comes.

This is very exciting. I'm glad she's coming home so soon!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm hoping so! I'm still in awe about how much international shipping from the US costs. I got an estimate for shipping seven items from Dover Saddlery.. and it was $200, talk about crazy! I think the items that I'm going to buy from Greenhawk will get here very quickly, since it's Ontario based.. but I'm not too certain about Chick's Saddlery and Schneider's. I read it could take up to two weeks.

Thanks! I'm so excited, even though I won't be able to ride her right away. Somebody from my barn told me about a tack shop in Orono, Maine.. and I messaged the place and they said they have quite a collection of English saddles. They carry M. Toulouse saddles and I read that they're a pretty decent saddle for their price, so I might end up buying one of those.. because I doubt I'll have the patience to wait for a used one to pop up.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

She's definitely coming home this weekend! The x-rays are arranged for tomorrow morning and my instructor said that she can go in the big tarp barn until we figure out how her barn etiquette is.. so if she proves herself to be calm while in the stall, she can move into the nicer, warmer barn which is preferable.  My instructor also said that I can borrow a saddle until I find my own.

My dad and I picked up the first bag of feed and ordered the Recovery EQ from the website. He's quite happy that the $350 isn't going to be a monthly thing for a supplement though, haha.. it'll likely last around 180 to 190 days.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

We need pictures, you do realize that, don't you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

deserthorsewoman said:


> We need pictures, you do realize that, don't you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was just thinking this, and saying to myself, where is Indie and why haven't we seen a bazillion pictures of her yet?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I personally would like to see a pic of a very beaming Jore with an equally beaming Indie and an empty-pocketed dad behind it ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I promise I'll be posting a million pictures of her once she gets here! There haven't been many pictures mainly because the only pictures I have are from her ad.  It'll be a long three and a half hour trailer ride for her, I'll probably be vibrating from excitedness all day.. although I basically am already! I was telling the girls I had a lesson with tonight all about her. 

So three or four more days and everyone on here will be begging me to quit with the flood of pictures! 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I just have to tell you, Jore, how much I admire you. Enjoy your girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

aforred said:


> I just have to tell you, Jore, how much I admire you. Enjoy your girl!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to totally agree here. Although there's a 'perfect' horse for all of us, most horses aren't perfect, and so many get caught up in looking for one that is. Congratulations on finding a horse that's perfect, for you!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks so much!  and yeah, I just figure I have all my life to find the horse to do it all with so if I can get away with five years of just moderate riding with a horse who has a personality to die for, then I'm all for it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

have you heard anything about the xrays?


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I have had 10 trainer in the last 10 months and i finally found one I like (of course it helps to have your horse on your property but its still been pretty hard to find one who I like)


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My dad called the vet and she said she is still waiting on the vet who did them to get back to her and send her a copy. The seller said she needs to bring Indie over tomorrow night because something came up this weekend! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Jore said:


> My dad called the vet and she said she is still waiting on the vet who did them to get back to her and send her a copy. The seller said she needs to bring Indie over tomorrow night because something came up this weekend!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yaaaaaaaaaay!!! :happydance:

I don't think I've ever been this excited for someone else to get a horse! CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Im so excited for you! cant wait for pictures!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Me neither! I think I've posted every single little detail on here! I don't know how I'll keep calm until school is over. Hopefully chemisty, pre-calc and English class will keep me busy.. which I'm sure it will. I'm just soo so so excited! 

The seller just replied and told me that the other vet went over it with her. He just showed her where the signs of arthritis were and they found out that in her track days, she must've gotten a shot of cortisone but they missed the joint so it calcified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Its tomorrow night now!!! WELL?!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Check out the picture thread!  I only have one picture but my mom is uploading some on her facebook so I'll resize them and add them to flickr and add them then.


----------

